# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >   I'm looking at going over Memorial Day weekend with a friend who stays at the Chelesa Pines Inn. (He's gay; I know it's gay.    ) Is this area for 3-4 nights going to make me feel like a square peg a

## Dorocke

I'm looking at going over Memorial Day weekend with a friend who stays at the Chelesa Pines Inn. (He's gay; I know it's gay.  :Embarrassment:  ) Is this area for 3-4 nights going to make me feel like a square peg and be too much to handle?  I've only been to NYC once and stayed in Midtown/Bryant Park.  I wouldn't mind experiencing SoHo, Tribeca, etc.

----------


## MIke R

no.....go and have a blast...Soho and Tribeca are very near by...my daughter lived in Chelsea for a while and loved it..

and no square peg....by virtue of having lived in P Town for 8 years and still spending summers there I have more gay friends than most gay people!!..they are a hoot...a  lot of fun....so go and have fun

you just wont get laid......LOL

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Those two areas  especially Tribeca have become quite chi chi and very family friendly. My sister in law lives doen there with hubby and 4 kids. Wonderful restaurants.

----------


## noel

We had a great dinner at the Tribeca Grill a couple months ago and highly recommend it.

Have fun!

----------


## noel

> no.....go and have a blast...Soho and Tribeca are very near by...my daughter lived in Chelsea for a while and loved it..
> 
> and no square peg....by virtue of having lived in P Town for 8 years and still spending summers there I have more gay friends than most gay people!!..they are a hoot...a  lot of fun....so go and have fun
> 
> you just wont get laid......LOL




by a boy ....

----------


## Dorocke

Thanks guys.  I hope to go.  We'll see how wiped out I am from SBH.  My friend loves to shop the designer boutiques.  Last time he went, a few years ago, he said that he "budgeted himself" $10k for shopping- for clothes.  I told him I'll be along to carry his bags and consult.  lol

----------


## NYCFred

Be sure to stop for drinks at the new Standard Hotel.... 

The Standard opened soft a couple of weeks ago....
it's built right over the new Highline Park, which is a park (duh) created on the raised railbed of the old freight line that used to come down the west side of Manhattan....it should be open by the time you get here. Only other one like it is in Paris...

Highline Park, NYC 

MP ain't gay...used to be all tranny hookers, but not for years...LOL...more trendy and touristy now, IMHO. The gay pop is now in w chelsea and hells kitchen, for the most part. 

Lotsa fun stuff, apple store, stella mccartney, diane v furstenberg etc, etc. You'll cover it all in a day, so plan on other things to do while you're in NYC....

----------


## GramChop

what dates will you be there?
hubby and i will be in nyc june 4-7.  we're seeing chris botti at the beacon on friday night.  if our dates overlap, how about a cocktail somewhere?

----------


## Dorocke

Missy, it would be May 22-26.   :/ 

Thanks, Fred. I'll check out the Standard.  

Wow, I looked at it! Way cool, and great rates right now.  Maybe I can talk him into that place instead.  The Chelsea Pines Inn is pretty cool too- not like what it sounds at all.

----------


## GramChop

bummer...

is the standard open yet?

----------


## Dorocke

Looks like it- they advertise "special rates" for preview opening.  I'd have to have a corner king!

----------


## GramChop

without a doubt...the corner king room is king!

what is a 'peek-a-boo shower'?

----------


## Dorocke

Hmmm... maybe an open one, with only 3 sides of tiled wall?  I'd go in for that bathtub! Where are you all staying?

----------


## GramChop

i haven't booked our hotel yet.  we're fans of the palace, but the rates have become astronomical.  we also like the affinia dumont on 34th.  my choosing a hotel in nyc is like booking a villa in sbh...i like to look at all of them before i commit!

----------


## noel

I have a quick overnight in New York next week and a friend suggested Lulu's on Mulberry St. for dinner.  Any reviews?
Thanks

----------


## MIke R

I'd go to Angelos before Lulus..right down the street... a classic...or Il Cortile also on Mulberry

Di Nicos is good too
keep in mind the original first ever pizzeria, Lombardi's, is right there as well.and they are among  the best for pizza..as good as Grimaldis by the Brookln Bridge and the original Rays

----------


## noel

Thanks Mike -- may not have a choice but I'll give a report.

----------


## KevinS

> I'd go to Angelos before Lulus..right down the street... a classic...or Il Cortile also on Mulberry
> 
> Di Nicos is good too
> keep in mind the original first ever pizzeria, Lombardi's, is right there as well.and they are among  the best for pizza..as good as Grimaldis by the Brookln Bridge and the original Rays



 Da Nico  was one of my favorite places when I was working in NYC.  The enclosed garden out back was much more pleasant than sniffing exhaust fumes in the curbide tables that some opther restaurants offered.

----------


## MIke R

yeah its a good one.,..did you ever go to Angelos?

----------


## KevinS

I don't think that I ever ate at Angelos.  The only other place that I ate at on Mulberry was on the other (odd) side of the street.  I don't remember the name, but they put a bottle of red and a bottle of white on the table, and just started bringing course after course.

----------


## MIke R

those are the best places...I used to go to a little joint in Little Italy called the New Port Alba...don't even know if they still exist...and they were like that..Piccolo Venzia in the North End was like that before they moved and went bigger and upscale.

----------


## NYCFred

The standard had a 'soft' opening a couple of weeks ago...still finishing work on some of the upper floors....but nothing wrong with generating a little revenue in the interim...

the peek a boo shower? Glass walls looking out on the Hudson. 

Very cool building. we lived a couple of blocks away while it was being built...it's literally on stanchions, the hotel bridges the high line....views must be amazing. 

Hey, if your gay buddy with the 10K shopping budget is pickin up the hotel tab, talk him into the standard....

----------


## Dorocke

No... lol  We were to get a suite at CPI and he was taking the sleeper sofa at least.  With the Standard, we'd get our own rooms which I don't mind, and prefer.  3-4 nights with any traveling companion and I need my space!

----------


## NYCFred

How to survive NYC as a tourist...semi-NSFW, language wise....

----------


## KevinS

The times had an article in the Sunday Travel section that showd a picture of the room/bathroom at the Standard.  While looking for it online I ran across an article from March.

April NY Times Article 

March NY Times Article 

No funky bathrooms in the midtown hotel where I'm staying next week, but the bartenders know me...

----------


## noel

Turns out we went to Lulu's, as my friend suggested, and the food was great but the place was very loud.  They were playing Leonard Cohen's "Suzanne" when we walked in. Made us want to order prozak for an appetizer.

We left early and went to Cafe Roma for coffee and dessert - a wonderfully elegant, old place.  Highly recommend it.

----------


## phil62

The STANDARD written up again in today's NY Times. A

----------


## Dorocke

I think my trip is off the table. My friend hasn't followed through with booking it. The guy never goes anywhere, and complains about not using his 6 piece Vuitton luggage set! lol  I can't even get him to go to Saugatuck, just 4 hours away.

----------

